# senior exam/ EKG



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy hasn't even had a senior exam yet. I took her in at 7 to have it done but the vet took one look at her and said she wasn't ready to be a senior. Not sure I agreed with that , I mean it's easy to miss what's going on inside. 

I think an EKG is a good idea. I'll be requesting that myself on Daisy's next annual checkup.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> My vet commented recently that he's thinking of adding an EKG to the senior, or, more likely, geriatric exam.
> Anyone's vet do this???


Depending on the hospital, vets will suggest a geriatric exam for Goldens beginning at age 7 or 8, because even dogs that appear healthy upon gross exam can have underlying diseas associated with aging. A good geriatric exam will include CBC (which will find anemia, infection, leukemia, and bone marrow function) Complete Blood Chemistry (checking liver, kidney, pancreas and electrolyte/protein levels). A urinalysis can detect early kidney problems. A Thyroid panel should be done if it has not already. And ECG and/or ultrasound to check any changes in organ size, heart health, and if there are any tumors.
A first geriatric exam will also provide a base line for monitoring health as the dog continues to age and any heads up if there were ever a need for surgery/anesthesia.
It is expensive, but well worth it.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

How many of those blood panel tests are done prior to surgery? I know Daisy had bloodwork done before her last surgery, just not sure how comprehensive it was or what, if anything, it would have picked up other than how safe it would be to administer anaesthesia.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> How many of those blood panel tests are done prior to surgery? I know Daisy had bloodwork done before her last surgery, just not sure how comprehensive it was or what, if anything, it would have picked up other than how safe it would be to administer anaesthesia.


For surgery they would do a full blood screen for red and white blood cells as well as liver and kidney function tests. Things like thyroid tests are not done but is a good thing to have done for a senior at yearly exams.

My vet allows me to start having "senior base line" full blood work up done at age 5. I just had this done on Liam last month since he is approaching 5 years old. This way every year after that I always have results to keep comparing them to in case things should change as they grow older. I have never had an EKG done but sounds like a good idea to have done once in a while as well.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Rob's GRs said:


> For surgery they would do a full blood screen for red and white blood cells as well as liver and kidney function tests. Things like thyroid tests are not done but is a good thing to have done for a senior at yearly exams.
> 
> My vet allows me to start having "senior base line" full blood work up done at age 5. I just had this done on Liam last month since he is approaching 5 years old. This way every year after that I always have results to keep comparing them to in case things should change as they grow older. I have never had an EKG done but sounds like a good idea to have done once in a while as well.


This is a great idea, Rob. All my dogs have had CBC's at age 2 to establish a well dog base line (I have it done when they are getting their OFA films done). For most pets, starting at between 5 and 7 would be smart. I think that all altered animals should should have a thryoid panel run at at least age 5, sooner if there are any "classic" symptoms apparent, such as frequent hot spots, ear infections, skin/coat issues... 
If your vet has an ultrasound, I think that is a good tool for checking overall organ health/size, and I might do even before an ECG.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think I will request the ECG on my two geriatrics at their next exam. My vet starts the "senior" exams at age 7, which includes going to bloodwork twice a year rather than once, no matter how healthy the dog "appears" on the outside. Apparently that's the age you see huge numbers of cancers in goldens, so I'm glad to go along with him on that. I know blood work doesn't typically pick up cancers, but elevated white cells or elevated calcium levels would certainly be a clue to look further.
He also does baseline blood work on dogs between 1-1/2 and 2 years old. He says before that you can see strange ALP numbers if they're in a high bone growth stage and it might cause unnecessary concerns.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

My vet starts at age 7. Beau went in for his annual senior exam last spring and the vet said he seems to have an accelerated heart rate, so we did an ekg. Thank goodness we did because his heart rate was almost 300 beats a minute. The vet said if we hadnt caught it, he would have died. Now he has one every 6 months. And he takes heart meds now. The way he was acting didnt indicate anything was wrong. So I highly recommend it.


----------

